# Knee problem.



## Doug. (1 Apr 2021)

Hello.
As an "X" jogger I started having knee pain.
The x rays show I need a replacement knee.
Has anyone had experience of this operation ?
The effectiveness of such and the recovery time involved?
The specialist mentioned that jogging is not good for the knee etc.
However cycling is a good alternative.


----------



## shep (1 Apr 2021)

Doug. said:


> Hello.
> As an "X" jogger I started having knee pain.
> The x rays show I need a replacement knee.
> Has anyone had experience of this operation ?
> ...


I had TKR end of 2019 aged 54, what would you like to know specifically?

Driving after 3 weeks, around 120deg of bend and cycling fully after 3 months.

I had an exercise bike that I kept lowering the seat on to force the bend.

I'm very pleased with the results but was lucky with infection etc.


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2021)

Do lots of your research on the surgeon (you need one who is expert in TKRs), research the different types of prosthesis (especially if you are younger and want to be active for lots of years hence), research potential complications (infection, post op pain), get an experienced physio lined up and hydrotherapy if possible.

How badly is your function affected, how severe is the pain...a TKR should generally be a very last resort after you've tried everything else as it's a one way road of no return, Are all three compartments shot or just one side of the knee?

www.kneeguru.co.uk a very good source & forum on all things knee


----------



## dickyknees (1 Apr 2021)

Had a simultaneous bilateral total knee replacements March 2020 at the age of 64. Cycling kept the knees going for many years until my head and knees said that they were ready for replacements. The first twelve weeks were a very painful recovery but you need to work hard to regain the flexion and extension required for range of movement.

Twelve months on and recovery is very good. My surgeon said that recovery takes between 12 and 18 months. I also worked with a physio on prehab which helped with the recovery. 
Before and after. Very happy to have had them done.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Apr 2021)

Doug. said:


> Hello.
> As an "X" jogger I started having knee pain.
> The x rays show I need a replacement knee.
> Has anyone had experience of this operation ?
> ...


Yes. I've had one done.
I was a (very successful) long distance - 50 miles and upward - fell runner. Then a Nat Champ standard tester. 4th in Nat 25 was my best.
Knee went. Both went but one was worse than the other. Our wonderful NHS took 10 years to agree to do anything about it. By which time I'd become a couch potato.
Had the op. Got back on a cheap fixie and got the bug back. Inside 6 months I'd lost 4 stone and 4" off my waist.

The big secret is the post operative exercise routine you are given. You must start it immediately. I mean almost as soon as you come round from the operation. They will be hard but not painful. You really must crack them in 2 or 3 days. Any longer and scar tissue will form and slow recovery enormously. Practice them before the op so you have an idea what they are like.

It will be hard but try and do them 4 times a day. You won't be able to drive or get out of the house so you've no excuse.
Start walking round the garden. Then up and down your road. Sooner you get rid of crutches the better.

Treat recovery like a training routine. You MUST do your exercises. Repeat MUST.

Me? Now my normal rides are 40+ miles 4 or 5 times a week, and one of 60/70 miles. All at 16-17 mph. Will power, competitive urge or sheer bloody mindedness. Who knows?

Want more info? PM me.


----------



## Doug. (3 Apr 2021)

Thank you all very much for the replies.
I have had the 3 injections as advised by the Dr.
They all brought some relief that soon wore of.
I think it does not help my age being 76.

Best wishes and regards.


----------



## Doug. (3 Apr 2021)

Hello.

Please can some one explain the exercise pre. post operation.?

What it involves.

Thank you .


----------



## Doug. (3 Apr 2021)

Hello.

Please can some one explain the pre. : post exercise ,and what it involves ?
Thank you.


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2021)

There are lots of rehab resources on the specialist site I linked
Eg
https://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnote...y/rehabilitation-after-total-knee-replacement
A list of knee rehab exercises here too
https://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnotes/primers/a-z-rehabilitation-exercises

best get an experienced physio to work with ASAP for pre and post op to get a specific programme for you


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Apr 2021)

When you go for your pre op a very nice nurse will tell you all about those exercises. She will give you a leaflet with them all on. She told me to do about 8 or so from a list of perhaps 15. Being me I upped it once I'd got the hand of things as was doing all of them!
In essence it is leg bends and leg lifts nothing really load bearing.
The hardest one for me was ankle raises. Place a decent size pillow/cushion under your knee and lift your ankle 6 inches off the bed. Try it now. It's easy. Took me a full day post op to get my ankle 1 inch off the bed. I was ecstatic. The following morning - six inches no problem.
Try and do 10 reps of each exercise, 4 times a day.


----------



## furball (3 Apr 2021)

The immediate benefit of pain relief from replacement greatly outweighs the inconvenience of recovery time.


----------



## Doug. (4 Apr 2021)

Thank you for the replies.

Best wishes .

Doug.


----------

